# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  NAO's robot emotions

## Airicist

NAO, autonomous, programmable mini humanoid robot, Aldebaran Robotics, Paris, France

----------


## Airicist

This is emotion of NAO robot. The example of situation for this emotion is worried that something undesirable will occur or be done.
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The emotion by NAO robot. This emotion indicate of feeling or expressing annoyance, animosity, or resentment; enraged
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This is emotion of NAO robot. This emotions indicate to sicken or fill with loathing
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This is NAO's robot emotion. This emotion indicate
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This is NAO's emotion. This is to indicate having a desire, craving, or need for food.
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This is NAO's emotion. The emotion to indicate feeling, showing, or indicating love and affection
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NAO's emotion. To shows affected by unhappiness or grief; sorrowful or mournful
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

tired
April 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

shy
April 5, 2015

----------

